# Removing scratches from Stainless Steel



## razcob

Is there a method of removing the surface scratches that accumulate on the bracelet and case of a stainless steel bracelet (MarineMaster) that is cost effective to do yourself? Is there a method that will make the steel look like new? How much does it cost?


----------



## mr.A. Ros jr.

i found this on the web:

http://www.tztoolshop.com/FB_Catalog_Rouges.html


----------



## sweets

Yes, but only at home for a satin or polished finish. A blasted finish is almost impossible to replicate at home (although you will be able to remove the scratch). there is nothing you can do to replicate the abrasive action of small particles hitting the steel, other than do it again.

I am in the UK, and over here we have this stuff called GarryFlex, which is available from engineering suppliers, at only a couple of pounds per block. there are four grades (extra course to fine), and you may as well buy the lot.

I wrote a bit more about it here

http://www.atgvintagewatches.com/Forum/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/1051/view/topic/Default.aspx

But in essence the idea is that you remove the scratch with the course, then re-finish with the finer grades until you have the texture that you want.

The example given in the post took a sum total of 2 minutes, so could be improved upon.

By the way, if you want to re-blast, that can be done by people unrelated to the watch trade, provided you are carefult who you choose.

Have a look here:

http://www.atgvintagewatches.com/Forum/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/1464/view/topic/Default.aspx

Cheers

Dave


----------

